# Trivia 9/14



## luckytrim (Sep 14, 2018)

trivia 9/14
DID YOU KNOW...
Early Roman brides carried a bunch of herbs, such as garlic  and rosemary,
under their veils to symbolize fidelity and fertility and to  ward off evil.
These herbs served as a precursor to the modern bridal  bouquet.


1. For which 2007 musical film did John Travolta get in touch  with his
feminine side ?
2. Who Sang "Blue on Blue" and "Blue Velvet" ?
3. Who was the first female performer to be inducted into the  Rock & Roll 
Hall of Fame ?
4. The RCA logo features a dog and the phrase 'his master's  voice"... what's 
the name of the dog ?
5. ...While we're on the subject, do you remember this Jingle  ?  If so fill 
in the blank...
“I’m Buster Brown. I live in a shoe. Here’s my dog ____ . He  lives in there 
too.”
6. The 1993 siege at Waco involved what Religious group  ?
7. Which of the following was not among the first seven states  to secede 
from the Union?
  a. - Texas
  b. - Georgia
  c. - Virginia
  d. - North Carolina
8. What city was ruled by the Medici family from 1434 to 1492  ?
  a. - Milan
  b. - Venice
  c. - Naples
  d. - Florence

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Sheep are among the dumbest mammals on the  planet.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1."Hairspray"
2. Bobby Vinton
3. Aretha Franklin
4. Nipper
5. Tige
6. Branch Davidians
7. - d
8. - d

CRAP !!
On the contrary, sheep are very intelligent.
They have brains similar to humans, with a highly developed  frontal cortex.
Sheep are able to recognize and remember faces for as much as  two years, and
they can navigate a maze as well as any rat.


----------

